# How many dishes do I need?



## 4apex (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm sorry if this has been asked before, but I've gone through hundreds of threads trying to find my answer.

I'm in the L.A. area and was wondering how many dishes I really need? I was originally told that Dish was moving a lot of their HD content over to 61.5, then I was told it was going to be on 121. Now I hear people talking about 118.5

My question is, which Satellites do I need to point at? I'm not interested in the international stuff, just interested in getting as much HD content as possible as well as the locals in HD.

Is there a list somewhere that spells out which channels are on which satellites?

One more unrelated question... I understand the Dish Pro PLus SW44 can send the signal from 2 LNBs through one cable with a seperator. Do I need a seperator on both ends or does the SW44 seperate at the switch and then the seperator is only needed at the receiver? Also, if I'm pointing at 3 satellites, how does that affect the use of the seperator since it's my understanding the DP+ and the seperator only send the signal from 2 satellites through 1 cable, not 3.

Thanks!


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

4apex said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked before, but I've gone through hundreds of threads trying to find my answer.
> 
> I'm in the L.A. area and was wondering how many dishes I really need? I was originally told that Dish was moving a lot of their HD content over to 61.5, then I was told it was going to be on 121. Now I hear people talking about 118.5
> 
> ...


For LA the signals are on 110, 119 and 129. You probably will not need 118.5 or 121. A single dish 1000 can do these. A dish 1000+ would do these and 118.5.

A DPP44 (not sw44) can take signals from 4 LNB's (ie satellites) and output all of them to upto 4 DUAL receivers using seperators. If you have no more than 3 satellites and 2 dual receivers a DPP Twin (and another dp LNB) will be enough.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm

I have never heard of an SW44 switch, but your explaination sounds like you are talking about the DishProPlus (DPP) 44. The seperator will only work with DPP lnb's and switches. Actually it would send up to four locations to each receiver on one line, at least from the switch to the receiver.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The SW44 is a legacy switch that feeds 2 satellites to 4 tuners. All "SW" desgnations are legacy and the names should not be mixed with DishPro "DP" or DishPro Plus "DPP."


4apex said:


> I understand the DPP44 can send the signal from 2 LNBs through one cable with a seperator. Do I need a seperator on both ends or does the DPP44 seperate at the switch and then the seperator is only needed at the receiver? Also, if I'm pointing at 3 satellites, how does that affect the use of the seperator since it's my understanding the DP+ and the seperator only send the signal from 2 satellites through 1 cable, not 3.


You only need a DPP Separator at the receiver. The DPP switch takes care of the magic of combining any 2 of the connected satellites so that they may be directed to the requesting tuner. This is the same for the DPP Twin for up to 2 receivers.

See http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishpro.htm


----------

